# Why I shoot FF Vanes



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll admit that the reason I shoot the FF 175 is that they were on the first ACC arrows I got from Sarge. I later picked up a dozen ACCs from Mac - don't know what it was he had on them, but after just a few shots, off they came and on went the FF.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Interesting "ad". Matthews could use the same footage!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rudeman said:


> Interesting "ad". Matthews could use the same footage!!!


So could TRU Ball.....and Carbon Express...


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I loves the 225 shield cut :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> I loves the 225 shield cut :tongue:


if they are on your ACCs.....put on some 187s.....

ohhh.....I got it Itchy.....

cuz it's......"187 on a field archery shaft"......:chortle:


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

I thought about trying some. What would be a good length? Currently I am shooting 1.5 mini blazers on 3-18L ACC's at about 54 lbs


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey BH, did you notice a hugh difference between the 175's and the 187's? I have my Pro Tours set-up with 175's. Just wondering how much of difference you saw! 

Thanks bud:teeth:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

very cool video

If I did not have a couple bags of Bohning X-vanes in 1.75 and 2.25, I would have bought FF. I used FF last year with FF glue and I liked there performance and ease of removal to refletch for hunting etc....

For my wife's tiny arrows Redlines .1000", which vane would you suggest? Looking for minimal drag and wind impact.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Erbowman said:


> I thought about trying some. What would be a good length? Currently I am shooting 1.5 mini blazers on 3-18L ACC's at about 54 lbs


Just like it said in the video....and I stated...

187 :wink: they work great on itty bitty shafts up to the standard all carbon size shafts.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hey BH, did you notice a hugh difference between the 175's and the 187's? I have my Pro Tours set-up with 175's. Just wondering how much of difference you saw!
> 
> Thanks bud:teeth:


Not a huge difference....but they shoot tighter for me at distance and seem to drift a hair less....there isn't as much drag on the 187s. The 175 is a higher profile...

I fletched some Nano's and ACEs with both and liked the results I got with the 187s better.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> very cool video
> 
> If I did not have a couple bags of Bohning X-vanes in 1.75 and 2.25, I would have bought FF. I used FF last year with FF glue and I liked there performance and ease of removal to refletch for hunting etc....
> 
> For my wife's tiny arrows Redlines .1000", which vane would you suggest? Looking for minimal drag and wind impact.


This thread is about ONE size....:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> if they are on your ACCs.....put on some 187s.....
> 
> ohhh.....I got it Itchy.....
> 
> cuz it's......"187 on a field archery shaft"......:chortle:


They were on my 2214's and they were awesome.....You know I ain't gots nowhere to shoot field


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Erbowman said:


> I thought about trying some. What would be a good length? Currently I am shooting 1.5 mini blazers on 3-18L ACC's at about 54 lbs


I have the 187s on my Navigators a hornet's suggestion.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hey BH, did you notice a hugh difference between the 175's and the 187's? I have my Pro Tours set-up with 175's. Just wondering how much of difference you saw!
> 
> Thanks bud:teeth:


187's on mi X-10s:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
mostly cuz I like the shield cut

I use the 225's on larger shafts like CX Maximas or ACCs

I like the 4" FFLP on my fatties cuz they clear the shoot-thru with standard axles.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I actually think I am going back to the 1.75" parabolics next time I buy vanes. They seemed to group better for me...

I know I had a conversation with rangeplayer out at S+W one day, offered to sell me the 400 or so 187s he had...said they didn't group for him as well as the parabolics...


----------



## BuckFever200 (Jun 30, 2007)

:wave: those 187's are sweet. :thumbs_up

Cusious, what kind of offset are you guys using with them? I'd estimate mine to be roughly 2 degrees, maybe a touch less, but I'm curious if anyone is shooting them with less.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> This thread is about ONE size....:wink:


oops, sorry to interrupt. I'll ask my question elsewhere.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> oops, sorry to interrupt. I'll ask my question elsewhere.


You didn't get it....I answered your question. :doh:

If they work on Nano's, X10s and all the other itty bitty shafts....they will work on itty bitty Redlines :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> I actually think I am going back to the 1.75" parabolics next time I buy vanes. They seemed to group better for me...
> 
> I know I had a conversation with rangeplayer out at S+W one day, offered to sell me the 400 or so 187s he had...said they didn't group for him as well as the parabolics...


Well the ACEs I got from you with those big mama jamma parabolics grouped better for me with 187....

A few people will get better results with the 175s or 200s....but for the most part everyone that I know of that shoots the 187s don't go back....:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ode1891 said:


> oops, sorry to interrupt. I'll ask my question elsewhere.


Don't let him intimidate you...he's all buzz and no stinger...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well the ACEs I got from you with those big mama jamma parabolics grouped better for me with 187....
> 
> A few people will get better results with the 175s or 200s....but for the most part everyone that I know of that shoots the 187s don't go back....:wink:


Maybe that's why they make so many sizes...:set1_thinking:


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Hornet, I have 187's on my X10s with a little offset how do you have yours.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

psargeant said:


> Don't let him intimidate you...he's all buzz and no stinger...


I understand how sensitive some folks can be about thread etiquette, far be it for me to violate .....................


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ode1891 said:


> I understand how sensitive some folks can be about thread etiquette, far be it for me to violate .....................


Violate away...he deserves it...just maybe not in the way that sounds


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Violate away...he deserves it...just maybe not in the way that sounds


How to violate a Hornet


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

psargeant said:


> Violate away...he deserves it...just maybe not in the way that sounds


Not me, I'm all for proper threadmanship or all would turn to anarchy, this is serious business pal. Oh, and I have enough 187's left, so I can use them on her vanes. :nyah: With the sleak design, they'll be fine.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> Not me, I'm all for proper threadmanship or all would turn to anarchy, this is serious business pal. Oh, and I have enough 187's left, so I can use them on her vanes. :nyah: With the sleak design, they'll be fine.


What are you talking about....:noidea: I answered your question in this thread...TWICE and once in ypur other thread :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

spotshot said:


> Hey Hornet, I have 187's on my X10s with a little offset how do you have yours.


None....but then I don't have X10s either 

You guys over think stuff too much....as skinny as those shafts are you can only get so much offset on them anyway. I also have NEVER in my fletching days measured offset...I have played with different amounts but I couldn't tell you if it's 2 or 10 degrees...

When I fletch little arrows...I put as much offset as I can get on them and have full vane arrow contact...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

And Prag that's enough of the ******ed car pics....this aint mutantville....let's try new jokes from time to time :zip:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ode1891 said:


> Not me, I'm all for proper threadmanship or all would turn to anarchy, this is serious business pal. Oh, and I have enough 187's left, so I can use them on her vanes. :nyah: With the sleak design, they'll be fine.


You're going to have a hard time fitting in with this crew then :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> And Prag that's enough of the ******ed car pics....this aint mutantville....let's try new jokes from time to time :zip:


Those oughta' be perfect for a window licker like yourself:tongue::nyah:...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> And Prag that's enough of the ******ed car pics....this aint mutantville....let's try new jokes from time to time :zip:


OK, no more car pix, but I did find you a new avatar


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Those oughta' be perfect for a window licker like yourself:tongue::nyah:...


Just because others are good at talking trash doesn't mean you are just because you hang with them :doh:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> What are you talking about....:noidea: I answered your question in this thread...TWICE and once in ypur other thread :wink:


I know, I know. Geeze


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ode1891 said:


> I know, I know. Geeze


Don't let him (of all people) bully you..


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

But I wanta be like BH when I grow up and have a gazillion posts too. Only 24,000 to go, I'll get there someday:angel: OK, I'll go away now back into that darkened corner and lurk silently. Bye bye


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> But I wanta be like BH when I grow up and have a gazillion posts too. Only 24,000 to go, I'll get there someday:angel: OK, I'll go away now back into that darkened corner and lurk silently. Bye bye


:chortle: I am not grown up yet 

I can tell you the quick way to up your post count :wink:

You aren't allowed to lurk anymore by the way.:darkbeer:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: I am not grown up yet
> 
> I can tell you the quick way to up your post count :wink:
> 
> You aren't allowed to lurk anymore by the way.:darkbeer:


Busted! Dang

No, don't tell me, I'd rather struglle for every post the old-timey way


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

OK. I'm gonna put my geek engineer's hat on.  Who can do wind tunnel tests to see the difference between the FF shield and parabolic cut vanes?

Sorry...I gotta understand what's going on. :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: I am not grown up yet
> 
> I can tell you the quick way to up your post count :wink:
> 
> You aren't allowed to lurk anymore by the way.:darkbeer:


Hornet just use the buttons and up his count give him a couple of thousand.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

mdbowhunter said:


> OK. I'm gonna put my geek engineer's hat on.  Who can do wind tunnel tests to see the difference between the FF shield and parabolic cut vanes?
> 
> Sorry...I gotta understand what's going on. :wink:



I don't know about wind tunnel but smaller surface area would mean less drag which could mean better arrow carry at longer distances.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> Hornet just use the buttons and up his count give him a couple of thousand.


Nope that ain't it.....and what buttons? :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bees said:


> i don't know about wind tunnel but smaller surface area would mean less drag which could mean better arrow carry at longer distances.


eggsss---zak-a-reee


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope that ain't it.....and what buttons? :noidea:


 you know the mod power buttons, or did ya give up mod???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> OK. I'm gonna put my geek engineer's hat on.  Who can do wind tunnel tests to see the difference between the FF shield and parabolic cut vanes?
> 
> Sorry...I gotta understand what's going on. :wink:


We don't need a wind tunnel.....dag on egineers :doh:

Just shoot em.....or look at what gets shot in FTIA and wins by manufacture.....each company has "their size".....

Flex Fletch....theirs is a *187 *


----------



## redneck_bowhunt (Mar 28, 2007)

ive been shooting navigators for two years now and i just ordered some ff 187 to go on them can anybody tell me how good they shoot or if they shoot good at all on them


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

redneck_bowhunt said:


> ive been shooting navigators for two years now and i just ordered some ff 187 to go on them can anybody tell me how good they shoot or if they shoot good at all on them


I see you already found it...you'll be plenty happy with them. Probably the toughest vane you'll find and the shoot great too...


----------

